# ?????E & J Burke Crown Top cat on bottom???????



## epgorge (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is a picture of an E & J Burke crown top. Not sure if it was beer or soda. 
 It has an embossed cat on the bottom / E&J Burke / on one and E&JB on the other one.

 Anyone with any knowledge please add to this trhead. Thanks.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is the bottom... A cat with five stars under it and E&J Burke.
 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Apr 20, 2007)

E & J Burke were beer bottlers from Dublin, Ireland. They bottled Guinness Foreign Stout.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2007)

This Brewery was Called  Edward & John Burke, Ltd in 1934 & then changed to Burke Brewery Inc. sometime in 1934 & lasted until 1949. Changed to Arthur Guinness & Sons, Inc from 1949-54. The beer caps/crowns are usually orange with a black Cat pictured on them LEON.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Sep 16, 2007)

we've dug 4or5 burke's up here ,they seem quite common in the great white north.


----------



## #1twin (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Joel,  I dug an amber one down here on the Ms coast, so they must be scattered all over the place. I just assumed mine was a beer.  Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 13, 2007)

We dig those bottles quite often in Texas too, some Bimal and some ABM.  Yours looks like the ABM variety which would be early 1900's.  They might bring about $3. at a flea market.


----------



## DanSan (Aug 20, 2012)

I recently dug one up here in Ottawa. Amber.


 On the bottom:
 -----------------
 E & J Burke

 E & B
 -----------------


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 20, 2012)

They also had an office here in Long Island City, bottles turn up on a regular basis on eBay with the label, and a L.I City address.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

From.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 7, 2012)

nice i have one it is a little looks a little older but still machine made


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 7, 2012)

the bottom


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, the E&J Burkes  are very common but fun to find. I have several ... They come in such a variety of manufacture styles and colors. I have many examples, two with partial labels (one is xtra stout and one is golden pale ale) and they are circa 1895 to 1910 with gloppy applied crown top lips, from yellow to dark olive. They were dug in the 5 boroughs.
 Fred


----------

